# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Góp ý cho diễn đàn, giải đáp thắc mắc >  Tại sao diễn đàn lại xóa link của member

## huyhoangbeetour

Cho hỏi tại sao có 1 số bài viết của mem diễn đàn lại xóa hết link đi mà không phải xóa bài ?? cái này có được coi vụ lợi không ?

----------


## hangnt

> Cho hỏi tại sao có 1 số bài viết của mem diễn đàn lại xóa hết link đi mà không phải xóa bài ?? cái này có được coi vụ lợi không ?


bọn mình có vụ lợi gì từ vụ xóa link chứ. Bên mình đã có qui định ko được để back link trong bài viết.

----------


## hantt.163

ad mà cho đặt 1,2link trong chứ ký chắc nhiều visit hơn ý

----------


## hangnt

> ad mà cho đặt 1,2link trong chứ ký chắc nhiều visit hơn ý


Cảm ơn bạn đã góp ý.

Bên mình vẫn cho đặt link trong chữ ký nhưng với điệu kiện phải đủ số bài post thì mới được để

----------

